# Boots to small round the leg.



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I recently bought some long riding boots (rubber material) off of the Internet. They are the correct size (5). Only problem is I can't get them on because they're to narrow for my legs! I've never had this problem before. I thought there was just standard boot size going by the foot. 

Is there anything I can do to, er, stretch the rubber? LOL. If not, can you buy boots with different widths? I didn't think you could.

I'm not "overweight" or anything like that, I'm a size 12 which is why I don't understand.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've had lot of boots with too small calves-they seem to think women don't have muscular calves & if we do a lot of riding those muscles really get worked & grow! So, I've learned to try them on & make sure I can get them off. I have a nice pair of insulated boots w/the tags still on if anyone has "pipestem" legs-LOL.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> I've had lot of boots with too small calves-they seem to think women don't have muscular calves & if we do a lot of riding those muscles really get worked & grow! So, I've learned to try them on & make sure I can get them off. I have a nice pair of insulated boots w/the tags still on if anyone has "pipestem" legs-LOL.


I can't afford to buy brand new from shops so now I can only buy cheap online from somewhere like eBay or preloved. Which means I can't try them on :-(


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe put a bit of baby powder inside the boot and see if that helps them slip on?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

They do make a device that you can use to stretch the shank of the boot, but I can't remember what it's called. It looks a lot like a speculum, and pretty much works the same way.

I am very overweight, and haven't been able to get a pair of western boots in years because no amount of stretching will get the shank big enough to go over my calves. I could get some custom made, but I _really_ can't afford it on my very limited budget. I've had to resort to Fat Babies or Gypsies that only have the half shank.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rubber boots are a pain because you can't stretch them. The only way I could ever get them on was to roll/fold the shaft of the leg down, annoyingly the easiest way of doing that is when you manage to get them on:twisted:

Once you have them folded down it's easy to get your foot in and then you just roll the rest of it up your leg. Really works well if they are a little tight, but if they really don't fit, well all you can do is slit them down the back and then once you have them on strap them up with black gorilla tape:lol:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Perhaps take them to a cobbler or leather repair person (I know they aren't leather, but they would likely have needles and machines strong enough) and have a wwedge shaped piece of elastic out in the top. Have it so that the large part of the wedge is at the top, tapering down so that they stay fitted.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, there are a couple of solutions, hope something works for you. I,too shop ebay or other cost savings places, so I get where you're coming from.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am worried about the "folding down" technique because what if I can't get them off?  I don't think I will slit them down the back because I could quite easily sell them on again. 

Thanks for the help everyone :lol: I am really gutted because they were such a bargain! Almost brand new for £1.04 :evil: 

I guess I will have to check the calf measurement next time... 

I was also thinking of buying short boots and getting chaps to go with, but I don't like the look of those so much!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You get them off the same way, ask me how I know My legs have never been boot shape, so several pairs of rubber riding boots went on and off the same way


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

This is one of those live and learn situations. You REALLY have to watch the width of the boots you buy, especially if they are hunt boots bc they started straying from a standard width to narrow, medium and wide about a decade or so ago. The wide and medium widths sell out FAST, so online they put the narrow ones on sale. Also, a lot of people forget that narrow might fit with pantyhose or light socks but won't fit with a pair of breeches AND socks on, so those folks need to buy a medium width pair, but don't know it.
If they really DO fit, baby powder or monkey butt powder helps--I find baby powder from a Dollar store is the cheapest. I bought a couple of of boot hooks at a Horseloverz sale a few years back, DH stole them, and now can't put his boots on without them. These help, too.
Maybe you could resell them at a stable that gives lessons? =/


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> You get them off the same way, ask me how I know My legs have never been boot shape, so several pairs of rubber riding boots went on and off the same way


I am worried about having an "overhang" though! LOL


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok I tried the folding way and it didn't work! They wouldn't fold LOL


----------



## Galloway68 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just got rubber riding boots calve was a bit tight so I put hair dryer on hot heat and strech them they lovely now


----------

